# Trainingspartner/in in Hess. Lichtenau gesucht.



## Siegfried-Jung (16. Januar 2015)

Hi.
 Nach einem Jahr MTB Pause ist meine Kondition im Eimer. 
Wie wir alle wissen, ist es schwer den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden. Da ich der Meinung bin, dass es zu zweit oder dritt leichter ist, suche ich gleichgesinnte. 
Da ich im 3-Schichten arbeite ist es schwierig mit den Terminen. Aber ich denke es wird schon klappen. 

Ich freue mich über Antworten.

Gruß und ride on
Sigi


----------



## schnong (4. Februar 2015)

hi
komme auch aus KS, aus beruflichen Gründen könnte ich nur So. fahren, hast du schon paar Strecke zwischen KS und Helsa?

Gruß Long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegfried-Jung (4. Februar 2015)

Geht mir auch so. Schicht eben. Na ja strecken kenne ich nur ein par in dieser Richtung. Fahre eher Richtung Hessisch Lichtenau. Aber wenn du einige kennst bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## schnong (4. Februar 2015)

bei He. Li war ich noch nicht, gern auch dabei, also So. event.. Feiertag kann ich zwischen 8h-12/13h. Wie sieht aus bei dir?


----------



## Siegfried-Jung (5. Februar 2015)

Schlecht. Fr. muss ich vormittags schlafen wegen Nachtschicht und Sonntag hat mein Vater Geburtstag.


----------



## schnong (5. Februar 2015)

ja dann müssen irgendwann passen, ich melde mich dann...


----------



## Siegfried-Jung (5. Februar 2015)

Bald ist bikeexpo ich gehe warscheinkich hin. Können uns ja dort mal treffen


----------



## schnong (5. Februar 2015)

auch eine gute Idee, letztes Jahr war ich auch da
mein Tel. kannst du notieren falls nötig
01755565740


----------



## schnong (13. Februar 2015)

wars du am So bei bikeexpo?
wie sieht diese WoEn aus bei dir?


----------



## Siegfried-Jung (14. Februar 2015)

Leider nicht gut. Liege um. Verdammte  Grippe. Melde mich per sms wenn es mal passt. Sorry


----------



## schnong (14. Februar 2015)

kein Problem und gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegfried-Jung (14. Februar 2015)

Danke


----------

